# Animal Crossing: Fun Tasks



## SamXX (Feb 4, 2010)

<big><big><big><big>*Animal Crossing: Fun Tasks*</big></big></big></big>

So the idea is to have a back catalogue of 365 days of tasks for people to do on Animal Crossing. Every day I will update the list with that days tasks so you can all do it. Find the day below inside the spoilers and then complete the tasks for that day. You can help by sending in ideas for days and you will be credited if I use that idea. Anyway, enjoy doing the tasks, be sure to let me know if you do them!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>January</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>February</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>4th</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big>*Neighbour Day*</big>

Speak to all of your Animal Neighbours
Send 4 of your Neighbours letters with gifts attached
Wave to any Neighbours you see walking around town
</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>5th</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big>*City Day*</big>

Take a trip to the city
Go and get your shoes shined (If Kicks is there!)
Watch a show at the Theatre
Get your fortune told by Katrina
</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>6th</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big>*Money Money Money*</big>

Hit all the rocks in town until you find the Money Rock
Earn 5,000 from Fishing
Harvest any fruits growing in your town
Sell unwanted furniture and items
</div></div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>March</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>April</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>May</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>June</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>July</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>August</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>September</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>October</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>November</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>December</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Coming Soon</div>

<big><big>*Have fun!*</big></big>


----------



## Box-monkey (Feb 4, 2010)

Uhh... next week, go on a big fishing trip?


----------



## SamXX (Feb 4, 2010)

Box-monkey said:
			
		

> Uhh... next week, go on a big fishing trip?


I was going to do a fishing day but I'm saving that for the last day of winter.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 4, 2010)

This is like the ones on ACC isn't it?  And I'll be doing them. Even though I can only do Wii/GC at the weekend D:


----------



## SamXX (Feb 4, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> This is like the ones on ACC isn't it?  And I'll be doing them. Even though I can only do Wii/GC at the weekend D:


I got the idea from a Wild World Again from ACC, yes 

And that's ok, they'll mostly work on all of the AC games.


----------



## Nixie (Feb 4, 2010)

I knew that I saw it somewhere before :3
Ugg... I've been off AC a lot recently... so... maybe...


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll take a shot at it.

Give your Town it's own personal holiday (With friends or not).


----------



## SamXX (Feb 5, 2010)

Todays task has been added.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 5, 2010)

Good idea SAMwich!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 5, 2010)

You forgot to add the month of June ! D:


----------



## SamXX (Feb 5, 2010)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> You forgot to add the month of June ! D:


Ahh sorry, thanks for pointing that out ^_^


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 6, 2010)

i did feburarys 4th and 5th i TT back to thoses dates


----------



## SamXX (Feb 6, 2010)

I've added todays tasks!

Have fun guys ;D


----------



## Elliot (Feb 6, 2010)

You make great ideas Sammy ;o


----------



## SamXX (Feb 7, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> You make great ideas Sammy ;o


Ahah thanks ^_^


----------



## Yokie (Feb 12, 2010)

So when are the next ones coming?


----------



## SamXX (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> So when are the next ones coming?


I sort of stopped seems as nobody was doing them XD

But I'll do more later.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 12, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can help you, if you need.  ^_^


----------



## Cheese (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahh update please!


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow this fails somebody always start something and dont finish it


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 17, 2010)

March 7th: Make the cover art for your favorite book book your town flag.


----------



## Nixie (Feb 17, 2010)

For my favourite book book? wtf???


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 21, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> For my favourite book book? wtf???


You don't have a favorite book?  :O 

June 30: Go fishing, but ONLY at your town's waterfalls.


----------

